# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή μεταβλητού πυκνωτή.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει άλλο θέμα για κατασκευή πυκνωτή αέρος.Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω έναν και χρειάζομαι συμβουλές προτάσεις.Θέλω να είναι πάνω από 1ΚV και χωρητικότητα πάνω από 500pF.Έχω κάνει ένα αρχικό σκαρίφημα.Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που μπορούμε να τον υπολογίσουμε;

----------


## Πατέντες

Αυτό βοηθάει; http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δες εδώ πριν παιδευτείς άδικα
http://www.tiramola.com/foto/KGIORGOS/KGIORGOS.htm

----------

Γαληνίτης (31-01-16)

----------


## Marc

Νίκο, δες αυτόν τον οδηγό του φόρουμ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=259
Τον έχω φτιάξει, παιδεύτηκα βέβαια με τους αποστάτες γιατί τους έκοψα μόνος μου αλλά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα βγήκε ωραίο. 
Πέραν της χαράς της δημιουργίας ίσως την επόμενη φορά να αγόραζα έναν έτοιμο  :Smile:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα έκοψα εχθές φύλλα και έκανα μια πρώτη προσπάθεια κατασκευής του πυκνωτή.

----------


## Marc

Επέτρεψέ μου να σου δείξω και τη δική μου κατασκευή ευκαιρία δοθείσης!  :Smile:

----------


## crown

Φιλε Μακη αυτή είναι επαγγελματικη κατασκευή μπραβο ποσα PF είναι?
Η χρηση είναι για τα ΑΜ?

----------


## Marc

Κώστα είμαι πολύ ερασιτέχνης....
Δεν έχω όργανο να το μετρήσω και δεν θυμάμαι πόσο τον είχαμε υπολογίσει με έναν φίλο βάσει των αριθμό φύλλων, το πάχος τους κλπ πριν 3 χρόνια.
Τον έφτιαξα για έναν ρετρό πομπό ΑΜ με μία PL509 που δεν έχω αξιωθεί ακόμα να τον κάνω γιατί έμπλεξα με τα ολοκληρωμένα και τα FET. Είναι όμως στο πρόγραμμα.  :Smile:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,Μάκη πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.Πως σταθεροποιείσες τον άξονα με τα κινητά φύλλα για να μπορεί να γυρίζει σωστά και να μένει στην θέση που τον έχουμε γυρίσει;Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με κόντρα παξιμάδια στο plexyglass αλλά λογικό είναι να ξεσφίγγουν πολύ εύκολα και γυρίζουν τα φύλλα προς τα κάτω.

----------


## Marc

Θυμάμαι ότι είχε παιδέψει και μένα. Νομίζω ότι έχω βάλει στο τελείωμα της ντίζας (μπρος, πίσω) δύο παξιμάδια μαζί (αυτό που λες κόντρα μάλλον) και δεν κουνιούνται. Οπότε όσο σφίγγω τα βιδάκια του plexiglass που είναι στις γωνίες, το Plexiglass πιέζει τον άξονα στα παξιμάδια που είναι από μέσα, καμπυλώνει λίγο το ίδιο και το σφίγγει πιο πολύ. Το βράδυ θα το δω και θα σου πω για σιγουριά.

Επίσης το ρεύμα για ασφάλεια το δίνω στα σταθερά μέρη, όχι στα κινούμενα και κατ' επέκταση στον άξονα που γυρίζει με το χέρι.

Καλημέρα είπα?  :Smile:

----------


## Marc

Βλέπω ότι τελικά έβαλα από ένα παξιμάδι στις άκρες της ντίζας και έσφιξα τα κινούμενα μέρη, και μετά το παξιμάδι ακούμπησε πάνω στο κομμάτι αλουμινίου που το έχω για να γειώνω τα κινητά μέρη με μία οδοντωτή ροδέλα όπως φαίνεται στη φωτό.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Επέτρεψέ μου να σου δείξω και τη δική μου κατασκευή ευκαιρία δοθείσης! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62321 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62322 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62323 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62324



Μάκη την μαργαρίτα στην τρίτη φωτογραφία με τι την έκοψες,είναι από αλουμίνιο,όταν γυρίζεις τα φύλλα γυρίζει και αυτή μαζί;

----------


## performer

Να εκφράσω την απορία μου.Τα φύλλα για την κατασκευή του μεταβλητού πως κόβονται;Σε ειδική πρέσα;

----------


## Marc

Η μαργαρίτα είναι από το ίδιο αλουμίνιο με τα φύλλα. Έπεσε "χαρτοκοπτική"....
Το έχω βιδώσει πάνω στον άξονα και γυρίζει μαζί του. Ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης είναι να ακουμπά στο άλλο αλουμίνιο για να γειώνει. 
Στον link του φόρουμ που σου έγραψα το κάνει λίγο διαφορετικά και δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερο κενό που δεν μου άρεσε. Έχει πατρόν και κατατοπιστική φωτό.

Επίσης αναγκαστικά έβαλα διπλά plexiglass γιατί με το ένα και το πολύ βίδωμα στις τέσσερες γωνίες του (για να πιέζει και να κρατάει τον άξονα σταθερά) λύγιζε αρκετά.

----------


## Marc

> Να εκφράσω την απορία μου.Τα φύλλα για την κατασκευή του μεταβλητού πως κόβονται;Σε ειδική πρέσα;



Στη δική μου κατσκευή τις ευθείες πλευρές τις έκοψα με σέγα και τις καμπύλες με ....πριονάκι ξυλοκοπτικής! Μετά έπεσε λίμα...
Μπορεί να μην είχα εργαλεία αλλά είχα όρεξη!  :Rolleyes:

----------

performer (03-02-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Να εκφράσω την απορία μου.Τα φύλλα για την κατασκευή του μεταβλητού πως κόβονται;Σε ειδική πρέσα;



Εγώ τα έκοψα σε laser,έδωσα το σχέδιο και τα πήρα έτοιμα.

----------

performer (03-02-16)

----------


## performer

> Εγώ τα έκοψα σε laser,έδωσα το σχέδιο και τα πήρα έτοιμα.



     Τι είδους καταστήματα είναι αυτά που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά ( ποιο το αντικείμενό τους)  και πόσο είναι το κόστος;

----------


## performer

> Στη δική μου κατσκευή τις ευθείες πλευρές τις έκοψα με σέγα και τις καμπύλες με ....πριονάκι ξυλοκοπτικής! Μετά έπεσε λίμα...
> Μπορεί να μην είχα εργαλεία αλλά είχα όρεξη!



  Ένα -ένα φύλλο; Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου.

----------

Marc (02-02-16)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Τι είδους καταστήματα είναι αυτά που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά ( ποιο το αντικείμενό τους)  και πόσο είναι το κόστος;



Εδώ τα έκοψα, http://www.pantelos.gr/

----------


## Panoss

> Εδώ τα έκοψα, http://www.pantelos.gr/



(αν επιτρέπεται) Κόστος;

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

η κατασκευη εγινε με ψαλιδι και λιμα,με λαμαρινα 1mm.
οι σταθερες πλακες ειναι 10cmx5cm με αποσταση 10mm,τον υπολογισα για περισοτερα pf αλλα τελικα ειναι 23-550pf και 5kv περιπου.
για τον ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟ να παρει μερικες ιδεες.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> η κατασκευη εγινε με ψαλιδι και λιμα,με λαμαρινα 1mm.
> οι σταθερες πλακες ειναι 10cmx5cm με αποσταση 10mm,τον υπολογισα για περισοτερα pf αλλα τελικα ειναι 23-550pf και 5kv περιπου.
> για τον ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟ να παρει μερικες ιδεες.



Καλημέρα πολύ ωραίες ιδέες όλοι και καλές κατασκευές.Ζαχαρία τα κουζινέτα που περνάς μέσα το άξονα από τι είναι,την επαφή πως την παίρνεις από τα κινητά φύλλα και τέλος πως σταθεροποιείς το άξονα όταν γυρνάει;
 Μάκη έβαλα ροδέλα στον άξονα αλλά δεν μου άρεσε πολύ ο τρόπος που γυρνάει και θέλουν αρκετό σφίξιμο τα plexiglass για να μένει σταθερός ο άξονας.
 Φώτο από την πρόοδο την κατασκευής.

----------


## geronimo

Τι ωραία πράγματα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ρε παιδιά με το plexyglass. :Biggrin: 
http://www.dc9dz.de/en/koppler.html

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραίο Ζαχαρία, αλλά έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις αλουμίνιο
Βαλε και γκροβερ ενδιάμεσα

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

Βαγγελη αλουμινιο ειναι και μπρουτζος οι βιδες και οι αποστατες,γκροβερ δεν χρειαζετε διοτι βαζω κοντρα παξιμαδια.
Νικο τα κουζινετα ειναι απο ποτενσιομετρα,την επαφη για τα κινητα θα την βαλω με βιδα στην εμπρος η' στην πισω πλακα
το σφιξιμο στον αξονα ρυθμιζετε απο δυο παξιμαδια και μια ροδελα στο πισω κουζινετο.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

εδω φενονται καλητερα τα κουζινετα

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> η κατασκευη εγινε με ψαλιδι και λιμα,με λαμαρινα 1mm...



Μπράβο, αυτό θα πει ερασιτσχνική κατασακευή! Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως κάποτε οι ερασιτέχνες έφτιαχναν τους μεταβλητούς με λαμαρίνα από κουτί μπισκότων Παπαδοπούλου, με το ψαλίδι της μητέρας τους.

----------


## tsimpidas

γιατί δεν χρεισιμοποιητε φύλλα απο πολυεστερ για να φέρετε τις πλάκες πιο κοντά ??

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα ξέρετε που μπορούμε να βρούμε τέτοια εξαρτήματα ή που τα χρησιμοποιούνε.Αυτά είναι ότι πρέπει για κουζινέτα.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

εχεις δει μεταβλητο σε μηχανηματα με kv στην RF και να εχει πολυεστερ στα φυλλα?????
μεσα σε λαδι ναι δουλευει.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

αυτα νομιζω μονο στον τορνο τα φτιαχνεις.
ποιο ευκολο ειναι να βρεις μεταλικα ποτενσιομετρα και ειναι φτηνα :Wink:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα παίζει ρόλο στην κατασκευή του πυκνωτή εάν τα φύλλα τα σταθερά με τα κινητά είναι ο ίδιος αριθμός φύλλων ας υποθέσουμε 18 κινητά 18 σταθερά ή πρέπει πάντα ένα από τα δυο να είναι παραπάνω;(18κ-19στ.)

----------

